# DVI quality?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I found a link to an article that describes DVI for me, since I didn't already know.


It says that longer cables need better quality, which makes sense. What I want to do is set up my projector to run as a dual monitor when I'm in the mood to use it. So I am looking for a DVI-male to male that will go from my computer to my projector. I've found two that are long enough, I'd say it needs to be at least 20 ft long. How do I know which one is high enough quality though, other than price?

Also, if you could provide good ones for purchase that would be especially helpful. I can't link to the two I've found because I just joined the forums.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to the Shack.

As for quality, Monoprice, Blue Jeans Cables, Parts Express, and RAM Electronics all have good stuff.

It's not about price so much as brands you trust. Personally I start with Parts Express because I get a discount there (I'm a custom installer), but all the ones I mentioned have a good reputation. You're already well above the in-box throwaways, Radio Shack and Best Buy house brand stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh, one more thing, if the store you are buying from has several "tiers" of quality to choose from, when in doubt use the larger gauge (lower number) for long runs. It is usually (but not always) of better quality (although more expensive because there's more metal).

24 gauge for DVI should be fine at 20'


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

milk weasel said:


> I found a link to an article that describes DVI for me, since I didn't already know.
> 
> 
> It says that longer cables need better quality, which makes sense. What I want to do is set up my projector to run as a dual monitor when I'm in the mood to use it. So I am looking for a DVI-male to male that will go from my computer to my projector. I've found two that are long enough, I'd say it needs to be at least 20 ft long. How do I know which one is high enough quality though, other than price?
> ...


I bought two from BlueJeansCable that are something like 35 or 45 feet long. Neither have ever had a problem, from a variety of sources (two different PCs, Dish Network box, DVD player, BluRay player). They were the middle or top tier of their cable selection, and I think they were around $75 each. They are actually HDMI cables, not DVI cables, but that's nothing to worry about. If I were you, I would actually buy the HDMI cables and the HDMI to DVI adapters, because DVI is pretty much dead, and when you go all HDMI, you'll have the right stuff (and not have to use adapters then). That's what I did, and now that I no longer have DVI connections in my system, I'm perfectly fine with the HDMI cables. Either way will work, though.

Good luck!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The problem with using HDMI cables with adapters is that the HDMI connectors are not very robust. We see lots of installations with connection problems with HDMI, never with DVI. One of the big advantages of DVI is the quality of the connection and its stability.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> The problem with using HDMI cables with adapters is that the HDMI connectors are not very robust. We see lots of installations with connection problems with HDMI, never with DVI. One of the big advantages of DVI is the quality of the connection and its stability.


Yep, while I haven't had any troubles myself, I can't argue with that -- I've read about them, and I could see it happening with those connectors. You'd think that "they" could have come up with a more robust solution for the latest and greatest plug/socket combo!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a 35' DVI to HDMI cable and it works just fine with no issues at all. I would not worry about the so called "quality" of the cable with only 20' length I dont think it starts to really matter until you go longer than 50'. I would be more concerned with any connections made in the cable if your adding another length to an existing one.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> The problem with using HDMI cables with adapters is that the HDMI connectors are not very robust. We see lots of installations with connection problems with HDMI, never with DVI. One of the big advantages of DVI is the quality of the connection and its stability.


Agreed, for HDMI connections that are a little precarious, I usually tether them with a nylon tie to keep everything in place. This should also keep a little strain off your ports in certain applications (I've had connections stop working in the past due to strain put on them by heavy cords).


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That actually happens to me every time I fiddle with wires behind my video rig. The little "bump" on the dvd player hdmi cable causes a disconnect. It doesn't even feel like I do anything but then it reconnects.

HDMI -- long on concept, short on execution.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks for all the advice! I have purchased my cable and can't wait to get it


----------

